# Hulu Question



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

in a week or 2 i will moving on from Directv ( unfortunately), with Hulu i can see you add on HBO MAX, STARZ, CINMAX, SHOWTIME, EPIX do you get there ondemand or is just there live channels? what do i get? I have the Disney+ Hulu package 

thanks


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Doesn't their website provide that information?


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

I don't subscribe to any of the movie services, but I'd expect they all include on demand viewing. The focus on streaming is generally the on demand stuff -- live viewing may not even be included with some of them.

My preference on any additional subscriptions is to get them directly from the provider via their website (HBO, whoever..) rather than through a consolidator like Hulu, or your streaming device. 

When you subscribe through a broker/consolidator, it means BOTH parties have to get things right, and should you run into any problems it inevitably becomes a finger pointing exercise with each party blaming the other. 

Also when you subscribe directly with the service, it allows you to view the service via any streaming option they offer, not just on the one you used to subscribe.


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

lacubs said:


> in a week or 2 i will moving on from Directv ( unfortunately), with Hulu i can see you add on HBO MAX, STARZ, CINMAX, SHOWTIME, EPIX do you get there ondemand or is just there live channels? what do i get?


Hulu doesn't offer Epix but they do offer HBO Max, Cinemax, Showtime and Starz. I have the $5.99/mo Hulu plan and tested these add-ons out and you get the following:

Price:
HBO Max $14.99/mo
Showtime $10.99/mo
Cinemax $9.99/mo
Starz $8.99/mo

Linear Channels:
HBO Max: Both East & West feeds for all HBO linear channels in HD (HBO, HBO2, HBO Comedy, HBO Signature, HBO Zone & HBO Latino)
Showtime: Both East & West feeds for all Showtime linear channels in HD (Showtime, Showtime 2, Sho*BET, Showcase, Showtime Extreme, Showtime Family Zone, Showtime Next & Showtime Women)
Cinemax: Both East & West feeds for in HD for the following: Cinemax, MoreMax, ActionMax, ThrilerMax / East feeds in HD for: MovieMax, 5StarMax, OuterMax and Cinemáx
Starz: East and West feeds of the following in HD:
Starz: Starz, Starz Cinema, Starz Comedy, Starz Edge, Starz Kids & Family, Starz in Black
StarzEncore: StarzEncore, StarzEncore Action, StarzEncore Black, StarzEncore Classic, StarzEncore Suspense, StarzEncore Westerns, StarzEncore Español
MoviePlex: MoviePlex, IndiePlex, RetroPlex


On Demand:
HBO Max: *HBO content only ; Max content only available through HBO Max app*
Showtime: Yes
Cinemax: Yes
Starz: Yes

TV Everywhere Access:
HBO Max - Yes and Hulu credentials work on the following:
HBO Max app: Yes (Every streaming device known to mankind *except Amazon & Roku devices*)
HBO Now app: Yes (for Amazon/Roku devices only)

Showtime: Yes - Showtime Anytime app
Cinemax: No - Does not include access to MaxGo.com website (the MaxGo app has been discontinued)
Starz: Yes - Starz app

Hulu does not carry Epix but you can get standalone Epix via EpixNow.com for $5.99/mo. This will give you all 4 linear Epix channels plus you have full access to stream On Demand content from this app.

If you have iPhones, iPads, Macs and/or Apple TVs (or third party devices like Roku) you can subscribe to Epix through Apple TV Channels and have all of Epix's content plus Epix & Epix 2 all within the Apple TV app. Content streamed through the Apple TV app supports family sharing with up to 6 people.

Your Apple TV Channels subscription will also give you access to the standalone Epix app and website (epix.com). The standalone Epix app through Apple TV Channels will give you access to all 4 linear Epix channels (Epix, Epix 2, Epix Hits & Epix Drive-In) this also costs $5.99/mo

A Prime Video Channels Epix subscription is $5.99/mo (Prime Video subscription required) and has all 4 linear Epix channels within the Prime Video app.


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

lacubs said:


> I have the Disney+ Hulu package
> 
> thanks


With The Disney Bundle your ability to add add-ons or switch to Hulu (No Ads) and/or Hulu Live TV maybe limited depending on where you got The Disney Bundle according to this article from ESPN+.

If you subscribed to The Disney Bundle *through Disney+* you _*can't*_ change any aspect of the Hulu subscription (this includes adding add-ons)
If you subscribed to The Disney Bundle *through Hulu* you *can *substitute a different Hulu plan for an adjusted monthly cost. You can also add add-ons like HBO Max, Cinemax, Starz & Showtime to The Disney Bundle through Hulu.
Pricing for The Disney Bundle when billed through Hulu:
The Disney Bundle (Standard Offer) - Disney+, ESPN+ and Hulu - $12.99/mo
The Disney Bundle - Disney+, ESPN+ and Hulu (No Ads) - $18.99/mo
The Disney Bundle - Disney+, ESPN+ and Hulu + Live TV - $61.99/mo

The Disney Bundle - Disney+, ESPN+ and Hulu (No Ads) + Live TV - $67.99/mo


If your Disney Bundle is billed through Disney+ then you will need to need to end your current subscription to the Disney bundle, before you can add additional subscriptions from Hulu.

From ESPN+:


> Once the remainder of your paid billing cycle for the Disney bundle is over:
> 
> Sign up for Hulu via Hulu.com/welcome
> Head to Disney+ and resubscribe to the Disney bundle using the same email address associated with your new Hulu account
> ...


If your situation is a bit more complicated (i.e. you have a 1 to 3 year pre-order offer for Disney+) or in my case I have an annual Disney+ subscription with a separate Hulu subscription they recommend contacting customer support at either Disney+ or Hulu for more assistance.

More Helpful Resources (for anyone that falls into these scenarios):

[Disney+] Can I get Hulu (No Ads), Live TV, or other Hulu add-ons with the Disney bundle?
[Disney+] I am an existing Hulu subscriber. How do I sign up for the Disney bundle?

[Disney+] I am an existing Hulu subscriber. Am I eligible to buy the Disney bundle? 

[Disney+] I purchased all three bundle products individually. Am I eligible to receive Disney bundle pricing?

[Hulu] The Disney Bundle sign-up page @ Hulu (has a helpful FAQ)


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

MysteryMan said:


> Doesn't their website provide that information?


They don't make it easy. If you want the landing pages with the FAQ then you have to log out then scroll down to the bottom of Hulu's main page and click on each add-on individually for more information. This is where you can get info on things like the HBO Max app, Starz app & Showtime Anytime.

If you have The Disney Bundle billed by Disney+ then it becomes even more of a nightmare because you can't modify the Hulu portion in this setup. In this regards they have managed to create a more convoluted system that AT&T can only dream of accomplishing.

If you manage to find the landing pages for each premium add-on it doesn't tell you exactly what comes with each (like how many HBO linear channels you get with HBO Max add-on.) They just say things like this:



> Can I watch the HBO network live?
> Yes! HBO live streams are available on supported devices for Hulu subscribers with the HBO Max add-on.


Even if your Disney Bundle subscription is billed through Hulu (or you have a standalone Hulu account) and you can add on premium services you are greeted with descriptions like this:



> Add HBO Max to get access to all of HBO including hits like Game of Thrones, Westworld, Last Week Tonight and movies like the Joker and Crazy Rich Asians. In addition, you'll have access to classic TV favorites like Friends and The Big Bang Theory, plus new Max Originals like Love Life. HBO content available via Hulu. Additional content only available via HBO Max app.





> Add STARZ to watch originals like Outlander, Power, and The Spanish Princess, there are plenty of shows to obsess over. Plus, stream tons of blockbusters and family favorites like Spider-Man™: Far From Home and Men In Black™: International.


The "Live TV" tab for each premium service only appears after you have subscribed to the add-on if you click on say "HBO Max" or "Showtime" within Hulu.

I often subscribe to Starz through Hulu when there is an original series I want to watch and then cancel it later. Initially I did this because it was cheaper than D* but after adding Starz for the first time is how I found out it has everyone of their linear channels including MoviePlex. In June I did 7-day free trials of HBO Max, Cinemax & Showtime to figure out exactly what comes with them.


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

makaiguy said:


> I don't subscribe to any of the movie services, but I'd expect they all include on demand viewing. The focus on streaming is generally the on demand stuff -- live viewing may not even be included with some of them.
> 
> My preference on any additional subscriptions is to get them directly from the provider via their website (HBO, whoever..) rather than through a consolidator like Hulu, or your streaming device.
> 
> ...


Actually if you have Hulu (even the ad-supported $5.99 plan) I strongly recommend getting premium add-ons through Hulu because you get so much more for your buck like all their linear channels that the standalone, direct options do not provide.

Cinemax doesn't have a standalone direct to consumer option like the others so you need something like Hulu, Prime Video Channels, Apple TV Channels or The Roku Channel to view its content.

For HBO Max, Showtime & Starz Hulu charges the same price as the standalone, direct to consumer options and you get all linear channels from them and full access to their standalone apps just like a standalone subscriber. HBO Max actually gives you both HBO Max & HBO Now, Starz gives the Starz app & Showtime gives Showtime Anywhere (which is the same as the direct to consumer Showtime app.)

Plus with Cinemax, Starz & Showtime you also have all the content within the Hulu app (HBO Max on Hulu has the HBO content within Hulu.)

So in a way you can get more streams than just a standalone option. Like for example the HBO Max app has 3 concurrent streams. With HBO Max through Hulu you can have 3 members use the HBO Max app and for the 4th person that just wants to watch HBO content they can use Hulu to watch something like _Last Week Tonight with John Oliver_.


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

thanks guys, after i talk with my brother i think the best way to this is buy them directly from the provider, in a couple months when i figure out my money money situation. or it's might change if like CINEMAX is issue


----------

